
Cyber–physical system security for the electric power grid - tdhz77
http://scholar.google.com/citations?user=vkOTo_EAAAAJ&hl=en
======
tdhz77
[http://zero.sci-
hub.tw/1434/62b52d4085464abeb66da8643d41a295...](http://zero.sci-
hub.tw/1434/62b52d4085464abeb66da8643d41a295/sridhar2012.pdf)

